# Front bumper cover cosmetic ?'s



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

*Go to the bottom for the question.* 
Okay, my front bumper cover's starting to look like shit.
First, I tried to put the car on ramps on a downward incline
and put two nice circular cracks in the paint
where it hit either side on the ramps. They're less
than an inch in diameter, no too noticable, (they're
on the bottom), so I figure, "what the hell". Next, a
semi on the highway kicks up a piece of wood which smashes
my driver's side foglight and leaves about an 8 inch scrape on
the paint. I get pissed, but the scrape could be buffed out,
I think, and the foglight still works, just smashed the glass part,
so I will fix it/get a new one with my tax return. Now, yesterday,
I let my mother borrow the car, she's gone all day. I go to work last
night; in the morning, approaching the car, I immediately see the
damage: two 2-3 inch gashes on the top passenger's side, (which is
parked next to a concrete divider), very deep in the plastic.
Some bluish paint scuffs, too; and the headlight's bent in slightly. 
On top of that, the turn signal housing's loose  . So I confront her
about it, (she'll never admit anything), and she says someone
must've hit it in the parking lot! I hate woman drivers!

Anyway:
*What would it cost for a new bumper cover to be installed and color matched, (Sierra Pine green)?
Any rough estimates or someone who's had it done?*
EDIT: It's a '98 200SX SE.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

new bumper can cost you about 175 shipped

and paint and stuff i really dont know for sure.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i got my gtr installed and painted for $150..guess it really just depends on if you know someone and where you take it


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks for the replies; my Honda's my "trailer queen"
:fluffy:, but I still feel/want to keep my 200 in tip-top
condition. Guess I'll checkout the dealer tomorrow.
Bumper's looking ugly, though.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

200SushiX said:


> Thanks for the replies; my Honda's my "trailer queen"


thats funny


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thats why i never let ANYONE drive my car...especially a woman.
and just for the record, i would've smacked my mom if she ever tried pulling that shit.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

When I was doing some browsing for a new bumper I went to Econo, which is a cheap paint shop, and Maaco and their prices were around $70-$80 price range. There are also some sites that sell them for I think $55 but you have to add shipping to that.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

xt_out said:


> thats why i never let ANYONE drive my car...especially a woman.
> and just for the record, i would've smacked my mom if she ever tried pulling that shit.


Thanks, man :thumbup:. I am not allowed to hit women,
especially my Mother, though . It's that
"chivalry" thing, I guess  . I appreciate you reading
that "bitch" and getting the jist, though :cheers:.
Damn woke up late today, and "Braveheart" was on,
so I'll have to see the dealer tomorrow. Thanks to all
who bothered to respond, though, except maybe
*NotAnotherHonda* :balls: :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

200SushiX said:


> Thanks, man :thumbup:. I am not allowed to hit women,
> especially my Mother, though . It's that
> "chivalry" thing, I guess  . I appreciate you reading
> that "bitch" and getting the jist, though :cheers:.
> ...




no problem... send that honda this way...


----------

